# Serverproblem: Apache & PHP auf RedHat 7.1



## matt (18. Dezember 2003)

Hi Leute,

ich habe gerade ein Problem. Ich soll hier an einem total vermurksten Server mit einem alten RedHat 7.1 die PHP-Version aktualisieren. Die laufende Version ist 4.0.6.

Nun habe ich per up2date die neuen PHP-Pakete gezogen und installieren lassen. Das hat er auch wunderbar gemacht und wenn ich
	
	
	



```
php -v
```
 eingebe, bringt er mir auch die Versionsnummer der aktuellen PHP-Version. Allerdings benutzt der Apache noch die alte Version.

Gibt es eine Stelle im Apache, wo ich definieren kann, auf welche PHP-Dateien zugegriffen werden soll? Ich habe die ursprüngliche PHP-Datei mit einem Sym-Link ausgetauscht, der auf die neue Version zeigt (wurde in /usr/bin installiert, die alte liegt in /usr/local/bin). Auch ein paar andere Dateien habe ich kurzzeitig umbenannt und den Apache neugestartet in der Hoffnung, etwas herauszufinden.

Oder habe ich komplett einen Fehler in meinem Gedankengang? Hoffe, mit kann jemand weiterhelfen.

Gruß,
  matt


----------



## Ben Ben (18. Dezember 2003)

der pfad zum php interpreter wird doch in der httpd.conf angegeben oder?
vielleicht diesen einfach mal ändern?


----------



## matt (18. Dezember 2003)

Dort hab ich keinen gefunden . Hab schon dort danach gesucht, auch in den anderen config-Dateien vom Apache.

Gruß,
  matt


----------



## Habenix (18. Dezember 2003)

so wie es aussieht hast du nun 2 Versionen von PHP laufen (rpm -qa|grep php)

Was ist das für eine Apache Version?

Erstell eine phpinfo.php in deinem DocumentRoot
und gib folgendes ein:

```
<?

phpinfo();
?>
```

Schau dir mal die Variablen und Pfade ganz genau durch

Gruß
Habenix


----------



## matt (18. Dezember 2003)

Hi,

habe mir die Pfade alle schon angeschaut und auch die Versionsnummer ist noch die alte 4.0.6. Mit dem RPM-Befehl bekomme ich alle neu installierten PHP-Pakete (php-4.1.2-7.1.6..., php-mysql...), zusätzlich aber noch folgenden Eintrag: php-devel-4.0.4pl1-9.

Am liebsten würde ich den Server ja komplett neu installieren, aber da laufen einige Webpräsenzen drauf, die rund um die Uhr laufen müssen. Und ich hab keinen Bock, das alles zu portieren. Ich versteh das nicht, dass der so verhunzt werden konnte. Z.B. liegen auch mehrere Apaches rum... "Schön" umbenannt in "apache_old" und so .

Weiß denn niemand, woher der Apache den PHP-interpreter nimmt? Selbst wenn ich in einem PHP-Script system("which php") aufrufe, gibt er mir den Pfad zum neuen Interpreter.

Gruß,
  matt


----------

